# blaze orange while turkey hunting



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

How much blaze orange do you need to have while turkey hunting. I could not find it on the DNR page. If I was to guess, I will need 100inch while moving, but No blaze orange while sitting. would this be correct, or could someone please direct me to where I can find the info i need.

Thanks,


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Marley said:


> How much blaze orange do you need to have while turkey hunting. I could not find it on the DNR page. If I was to guess, I will need 100inch while moving, but No blaze orange while sitting. would this be correct, or could someone please direct me to where I can find the info i need.
> 
> Thanks,


none, zilch, nada


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Not required at any time while turkey hunting, some hunters do wear it while moving around the woods but it is not required by law.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

If you are hunting public land it is a great idea to wear some orange when you are carrying your bird out of the woods.


----------

